# What's your everyday car?



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Just being nosey really but I'm just interested in what everyone uses as their daily drivers....

Post a pic if you can, doesn't have to be spotless, doesn't have to be just one either. 
Might be a pointless thread but hey.

This is my wife's car, I've got an octavia but will put a pic up in a bit.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

My daily is a £200 6n polo, it had its first wash today in 6 months.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm the only driver in the house so don't need/not allowed a second car lol 
Here's my car it's a 2.0tdci power shift (auto) ford smax 






not the best pic but it's the only one of the full car


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Maniac said:


>


:argie:what wax:thumb:


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

dubber said:


> My daily is a £200 6n polo, it had its first wash today in 6 months.


Brilliant!
Bet you don't mind where you park it either! Lol


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

What's that????????
Pig flying.

Gonz.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

My X trail us used every day:thumb:


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

MG ZT diesel, my only car


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

'98 328i.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> My X trail us used every day:thumb:


I do like those!

Is that BSD you use? Pleased with the results? 
Certainly looks good!


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Mine....bmw f10 525d










The wife's fiesta s...not St 










Bike which is mine


----------



## tv86 (May 3, 2014)

Love in Japan!
My mazda 3 2.2 diesel








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

stumpy90 said:


> Brilliant!
> Bet you don't mind where you park it either! Lol


No lol, thats the idea.
Its a little belter she has only done 70k too with full vw service history up untill i got her.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

E93 , 330i


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

R7KY D said:


> E93 , 330i


Very nice :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Gen 7 Celica. Pics to follow including a session today with the D.A, and Scholl polish. Also a wheel refurb.


----------



## Alpha Charlie (Nov 10, 2014)

Passat B6








[/URL]


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Used as a kids taxi.

Gonz.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## jamesy (Jan 9, 2014)

My M235i ..  Not to shabby with fuel really


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

neilb62 said:


>


Love it neil, i love those wheels. After a set for mine, they fetch good money thou.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Thankyou, genuine Spiders don't come cheap sadly. I'm glad these are original.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

neilb62 said:


> Thankyou, genuine Spiders don't come cheap sadly. I'm glad these are original.


I can tell you can spot the reps if your clued up. So nice is it a derv?


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

my daily:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

9 months old now, just coming up for 65k.....


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

chongo said:


> :argie:what wax:thumb:


In order of work: Base AG Polish. Poor boys black hole. AB Abyss sealant. AutoFinesse Illusion. Meguiars Gold Class detailer.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

95' mk3 golf gti 16v



Or my klx300r depending on how I feel


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

dubber said:


> I can tell you can spot the reps if your clued up. So nice is it a derv?


Yep, 530d M-Sport. Rep wheels are easy to spot when you know... However these were factory fit. :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

My current daily driver - A Skoda Rapid Spaceback 1.2TSI SE. One year old (4 months in my ownership):


----------



## DUBNBASS (Jan 4, 2015)

Drive a silver corsavan 1.3 95bhp sportive getting my replacement in 5 weeks but the new version, joys of working for vauxhall dealership and having a company car / van but out of choice having the van side of things


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

My daily


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

wanner69 said:


> My daily


Feck me is tgat your house....I bet that takes some heating


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

I thought the exact same thing ! :lol:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol i wish


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

some nice clean every day cars peeps.
will post up pics of mine later


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

300 bhp


----------



## CLAYTONJONES (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

CLAYTONJONES said:


>


I shouldn't like this, I'm not a fan of the tiny VW's and don't like red, BUT I love this Clayton:argie::thumb::argie:
Especially the german style plates :thumb: Awesome mate:thumb::argie:
Ben


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

This is my car:




11 years old, 344BHP:thumb: and only 47K miles, but to be honest I don't use her every day. I like to keep her mint-top-tip!:argie:
So normally I pinch my good lady's car:



She's the 1.6 turbo DiG-T, 190BHP:argie: so no slouch herself! I know Jukes are marmite cars but I love this car and will have another in a heartbeat:argie:

Ben


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Here my joy, for the next few months at least anyways.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Mine......SEAT Leon 1.4TSi Sport.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Mine



Hers



Other cars are in the household, but these 2 are the daily's


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

Dodge [email protected] 3.5L V6


----------



## PSIMMO (Jan 21, 2015)

Mines just a casual corsa d 5 door


----------



## CLAYTONJONES (Nov 21, 2012)

SBM said:


> I shouldn't like this, I'm not a fan of the tiny VW's and don't like red, BUT I love this Clayton:argie::thumb::argie:
> Especially the german style plates :thumb: Awesome mate:thumb::argie:
> Ben


Cheers mate, it certainly is very different and very rare in this colour now. Only 110 ever made in Red. When i got it the paint was almost pink!

Your S4 looks lovely!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

CLAYTONJONES, your car is stunning, simply stunning. Love it :thumb:


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

My wife's daily Audi A4 Avant 2.0 tdi s line........




Does all our daily things and occasionally some not so daily things !




And my daily Vw Golf R32....


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

or, as long there is no ice this for work


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Either a V6 Q4 Brera



















Or a new Panda Twinair Cross 4x4



















Also these for when the mood takes me:-

Series 4 Alfa Spider










Alfa GT V6










Cheers,

Simon


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

My daily


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

Really like them jukes ^^


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

adamb87 said:


> Really like them jukes ^^


+1. More piccies needed I think...


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I only have one car, so I guess that makes my everyday car a 2008 facelift Peugeot 407 GT 136 saloon with multimedia upgrade.


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

heres my daily drive

View attachment 40469


nick.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I only have one car but this is it:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Either a V6 Q4 Brera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A true Top Gear qualified petrol Head:thumb::argie:


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

right now, dirty and no protection :S weekend will be its day


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Such a great variety of cool cars in here!!

This is my day to day car, it's a 2005 RenaultSport Megane 225 Trophy.




























It's got an RS Tuning remap so is running about 260bhp from a 2.0 turbo. Not even too bad on fuel!


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

The wife's GT was filmed for 5th Gear in August 13.

Have met VBH a few times. She's really nice


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Some lovely pics there.

Vicks does my head in. Nice girl but jesus her voice annoys me.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

2008 Focus ST, makes me smile every time I drive it, makes me cry every time I fuel it, love it though so worth the extra petrol money.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Seat Exeo Sport Tech CR170


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Nissan Navara Tekna 190 had it almost a week vast improvement on the old L200 Warrior I traded it in for :thumb:


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

My daily, 2009 BMW 320D, 108k on it!


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice variety of motors...

This is the Mrs boring golf....











And my commuter bus....


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

2001 honda accord 55k


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

i struggle daily with my 330


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

My run around work horse. 1.3 5 door Corsa D



Would be nice to see a "What's your toy/weekend car?"


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

My daily on the left, a MK7 Golf GTI DSG with a few tasty options and my Wife's BMW 116i M-Sport Auto, pretty much fully loaded other than a couple of options.



They're both fantastic cars, the GTI is the best car I've ever owned. Just done 12k in 10 months in it.


----------



## encom (Jan 13, 2015)

Maniac said:


>


That is one sweet looking ride!


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

Wife's 125i cab and my C250 cdi wagon.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

MY Buggy


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice cars, any more pics of the Uno in the backgound, very rare now.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks fella, not an Uno though, even better it's a Fiat Strada Abarth owned by next doors son; he's just finished building up a Mini and now has this. They have a silver 60 reg Impreza STi as well, mint with 20k miles on it. Will try and get a few more piccys of the both of them :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Thanks fella, not an Uno though, even better it's a Fiat Strada Abarth owned by next doors son; he's just finished building up a Mini and now has this. They have a silver 60 reg Impreza STi as well, mint with 20k miles on it. Will try and get a few more piccys of the both of them :thumb:


:doublesho Strada's are so cool. Not seen one is years. With your motors and the Fiat must be a nice street :thumb:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Ta  Still have the CLK and 911 too, just not daily's haha. It's only us I'm afraid  5 houses on the street and only me and next door with cool motors, the other 3 are all elderly drive little hatchbacks :devil:


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

Only the one car for me.

Looking to swap for something a bit more lairy when the finance is up next year.

Polo 1.2 3cyl. Sounds better than it goes


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Kirkyworld said:


>


Great shot and so good to see a snorkel actually being used buddy :thumb:

Nice one :thumb:
Ben


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

Got this in November after selling the mk4 estate work horse. Less than 50k on the clock on an 03 plate, but needed some work doing to it. Quite swirly too, but thats ok we can deal with that :buffer:


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Mine


Even like it in the dark

Or if wanting to save the £££ then mrs tabbs car comes to the rescue


----------



## snowy1 (Jan 3, 2014)

My only car, so used daily...


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

^ ^ ^ Love the wheels on that Snowy1 :thumb:

Ben


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a 2001 Ford Ranger King cab pick up that I use as a daily, its a wicked truck and so reliable and usefull. 

Although i am considering selling it and buying a 4.4 X5, still undecided though really.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I have a MK2 Skoda Octavia vrs


----------



## Toxicvrs (May 21, 2014)

Clio 1.2


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Depends on the weather and where I'm going really!

C250 CDI for longer runs or out with the family:








[/URL][/IMG]

2014 MX5 1.8 if its sunny

207 estate if I need to carry anything or park somewhere like Tescos
207 cabrio if its sunny and there are more than 2 of us (and the others are small!)


----------

